# Hullo Thar:



## Fallen_Angel (Dec 23, 2010)

Improper English in the title of my thread, my apologies, though I ask for you to forgive my informal behavior in way of introducing myself. 

I'm a writer, would-be poet, and aspiring wanna-be published author at that - my ambitions are likely to result in naught; however, one can never know until they try. 

I must admit now, though, that I have an eternal battle-to-the-death with comma splices and grievous errors. =/ 

But I digress. I'm a twenty year old college student currently approaching my fourth semester at college and I'll graduate in May if all goes well. I'm only going for a general associates, though I am nevertheless fascinated with writing and reading.  

Something you should know - despite what some may say - I do not carry rabies, and also, I'm glad to be here. =]


----------



## Nickie (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi there, and welcome to the Cooler.


Nickie


----------



## caelum (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome, Fallen Angel.  Forgive me I'm addicted to greeting people with this picture.  I believe the cat was actually lunging for the crayfish when it was taken but the frame was of the very instant it appeared as if the two were shaking hands.  Needless to say, it was a one sided battle.  The owners of the cat were heartbroken.

_Anyways_. . . welcome.


----------



## Sync (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Fiachra (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome aboard, person-who's-name-I-think-I-recognise-from-somewhere! I hope you enjoy your stay. =)


----------



## Gumby (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi there and welcome. I think you'll find a lot of fallen angels have landed here.


----------



## Fallen_Angel (Dec 23, 2010)

Nickie, its a pleasure to meet you, =] Thanks for the welcome, though when you say, "Welcome to the Cooler" I cannot help but imagine that I'm being greeted to something out of Dexter, xD

Caelum, thanks for the welcome with the use of an lolcat, =) I've recently started using them myself and quite like that image as well, though I typically use them to cheer friends up when they're down. I've seen cats bat at things before whilst sitting on their haunches, if 'e were to lunch, I would think his/her hindquarters would be more 'at the ready', so to speak. But regardless, it is a rather interesting picture since crawdads are so defiant even to things bigger than them. XD

Thanks for the welcome, Sync. ^^

Fiachra, yes, I believe you do know this user name handle, =D


Thankye for the welcome, Gumby, ^_____^ So a lot of fallen angels have landed here, have they? I'll have to go seek them out then. =) 


Thanks for all the welcomes, gais, ^^


----------



## fallenangel24 (Dec 24, 2010)

Another fallenangel? Woohoo!  From what part of paradise did you come from?


----------



## Nick (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes, the cooler. You'll find the remains of many accomplished writers in there... Just don't let the door shut when you go in - there is no way out!

A very hearty welcome to you, Fallen Angel. I hope you find your stay lengthy and enjoyable.


----------



## Fallen_Angel (Dec 26, 2010)

Thankye, fallenangel24, ^^ Well, my paradise is rather tricky to say, I prefer not saying since we no longer hail from there, xD Unless there is something else about fallen angels on this site that I am unaware of that is. 


Oh, you know, I helped trap a friend in a cooler once before I remembered she was claustrophobic - I don't mind the cold or the closed quarters as long as I can get out eventually, but if I cannot get out, well then I'll be sure to not let the door get me on the way in. ^^

And thanks, Nick. =)


----------

